# usbdnet Patch

## Tuxuser

Hi folks

I tried to install the usbdnet patch in 2.4.19-r9 to get the link for a Zaurus working. But the compilation fails with the worst of all messages (at least for me):

make[2]: *** [usbdnet.o] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r9/drivers/usb'

make[1]: *** [_modsubdir_usb] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.19-gentoo-r9/drivers'

make: *** [_mod_drivers] Error 2

Did anybody had the same error and could solve it or is able interprete these last lines of about 30 lines of assembler messages stating errors?

Thanks

----------

## PorkySpine

try taking a look at my post at:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=197265#197265

cya!

----------

